# Edge - Upgrading Hard Drive - Which drives will work..



## doaz (Aug 6, 2021)

Hi - 
I'm trying to upgrade the hard drive and in the other forums they talk about certain hard drives that the Edge will auto format to 4TB (These are 3.5 ext drives). I tried the Seagate Survalence 4TB but it didn't like it. system would not boot - I tried the Seagate Ironwolf pro 4tb and it did autoformat but to 2TB - 
So - I'm wondering if anyone has successfully got a 4TB drive to work either with autoformat or with MFS tools or ? utilities. like autoformat to 2TB then use a tool to expand the partition or ?
If so - please let me know what drive you used and/or if you used tools or ?

Thank you Sooo much, (stuck at 2TB....)
Kevin B


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I think mfsr works

MFS Reformatter (mfsr)


----------



## doaz (Aug 6, 2021)

Thanks - In using MFSR - am i able to copy data to it and then run MFSR to expand the drive or do I have to put the drive in Edge to format it and then do the MFSR? Forgive me but not sure as to the correct process and don't want to mess it up please ;-)
thanks -


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

doaz said:


> Thanks - In using MFSR - am i able to copy data to it and then run MFSR to expand the drive or do I have to put the drive in Edge to format it and then do the MFSR? Forgive me but not sure as to the correct process and don't want to mess it up please ;-)
> thanks -


MFSR wipes out everything on the drive, so any existing data will be lost.


----------

